# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Dezembro 2019



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 12:08)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2019 às 14:50)

Aquela cut-off deixará a precipitação essencialmente em Marrocos, no estreito, no Mar de Alborán e no Atlântico a sul do Algarve. Uma pequena alteração na posição do núcleo depressionário e o Algarve poderia ter 50 a 100 mm. Em breve regressará o fluxo de Noroeste com mais precipitação para as regiões a norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Tudo indica que a seca continuará a agravar-se no sudoeste da Península Ibérica.


----------



## criz0r (2 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

O estabelecimento da MJO junto a África também não irá contribuir para qualquer mudança de padrão da NAO, pelo menos nas próximas semanas.  Algumas incursões esporádicas a Noroeste, com um deslocamento temporário do AA para regiões mais a Oeste do Arquipélago ou a passagem de uma outra perturbação em altura, podem eventualmente trazer alguma animação.


----------



## Reportorio (3 Dez 2019 às 22:30)

Mudança de Padrão a partir do dia 12???
vamos ter algumas entradas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2019 às 22:55)

Reportorio disse:


> Mudança de Padrão a partir do dia 12???
> vamos ter algumas entradas.


Diria que existe uma probabilidade de 50% disso acontecer sim, até quem sabe antes disso! Mas este cenário que o GFS vem insistindo em algumas run's nos últimos dias é deveras interessante! 















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2019 às 08:19)

Boas

Essa situação hoje já levou um valente corte na precipitação e mesmo que ocorra será uma situação pontual pois rapidamente a cristã anticiclonica se voltará a estabelecer!

Edit: Claro a maior ênfase no que estou a mencionar refere se a região sul.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> 
> Essa situação hoje já levou um valente corte na precipitação e mesmo que ocorra será uma situação pontual pois rapidamente a cristã anticiclonica se voltará a estabelecer!
> 
> Edit: Claro a maior ênfase no que estou a mencionar refere se a região sul.


Entretanto na saída operacional 6z melhorou e voltou a carregar  Independentemente de não dar grande importância às run 6z e 18z , o importante é esta sinótica se ir mantendo na previsões  











Obviamente a manter-se assim, irá chover sempre mais no Norte , que no Sul como é normal! Mas tendo em conta os  últimos meses de Dezembro que temos tido, este seria  sem dúvida diferente para melhor, há que ser positivo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2019 às 14:07)

Completamente desafiada do ensemble!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 13:30)

Durante a próxima semana, a partir de terça, deveremos ter novamente um padrão de noroeste, com muita chuva a Norte e muito pouca chuva a Sul. 
Há zonas do distrito de Braga que deverão acumular até 150 mm, e outras, como o Baixo Alentejo ou o Algarve, que nem uma gota terão na próxima semana. 

Quinta-feira, às 6:00





Sexta-feira às 0:00





Sábado às 0:00





Segunda-feira, 16 de dezembro, às 0:00





A semana seguinte ainda é uma incógnita, mas o ECMWF tem vindo a insistir em chuva por todo o país. A saída operacional prevê 10 a 15 mm para as próximas duas semanas para o Algarve, mas há ramos do mesmo modelo que preveem quase 107 mm para Tavira!! É de esperar para ver.  
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Durante a próxima semana, a partir de terça, deveremos ter novamente um padrão de noroeste, com muita chuva a Norte e muito pouca chuva a Sul.
> Há zonas do distrito de Braga que deverão acumular até 150 mm, e outras, como o Baixo Alentejo ou o Algarve, que nem uma gota terão na próxima semana.
> 
> Quinta-feira, às 6:00
> ...



Parece impossível como é que o nosso país tão pequeno, e tem essas descrepancias tão elevadas entre o Norte e o Sul, e pior é que agora parece ser uma situação recorrente.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Pois, eu pelo contrário, vejo hoje ainda maiores possibilidades de precipitação, com o deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores para oeste e a entrada de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade e baixas pressões na mediações da Península Ibérica procedentes de noroeste...
> 
> http://www2.wetter3.de/Fax/12_ECMWF_ENS_p0_500hPa+144_240.gif



O ECMWF por exemplo mostra bem isso na última saída, circulação perturbada de Oeste com a passagem sucessiva de frentes, claro que deverá chover bem mais a Norte que a Sul, mas quanto a isso não podemos fazer nada..


----------



## Between (10 Dez 2019 às 20:45)

Acumulações previstas pelo ECMWF a 240h:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2019 às 20:49)

Between disse:


> Acumulações previstas pelo ECMWF a 240h:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2019 às 09:38)

ECM volta a carregar na precipitação na run 0z  A confirmar-se as previsões será dos meses de Dezembro mais chuvosos dos últimos anos  Contudo ainda muito terá que chover em bastantes zonas do país até Abril para se conseguir estabelecer alguma normalidade nas coisas 






Pena o Australiano acertar sempre muito pouco, mas de qualquer forma são sinais muito bons


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2019 às 20:39)

Comparações entre ECM e o GFS em termos de precipitação nos próximos 15 dias:

*ECM*
*Olhão*:

Máximo: 144.1 mm
Percentil 90: 108,2 mm
Mediano: 73,5 mm
Percentil 10: 37,6 mm
Mínimo: 19,8 mm

Precipitação acumulada no GFS






Assim, a olho diria que o GFS mostra estes valores aproximados:

Máximo: 125.0 mm
Percentil 90: -
Mediano: 64,5 mm
Percentil 10: - mm
Mínimo: 29,5 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2019 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove fraco por Cascais.
> 
> Pessoal, já viram bem a previsão do ecm para a próxima segunda?
> Acumulados impressionantes, talvez seja uma saída mais tresloucada...
> Para cá mete 63 mm..



Tenho para a troca João  Geopotencial muito forte para esse dia , e o ECM insiste nele à praticamente três run´s seguidas  Vamos ver, as próximas saídas serão decisivas 












A manter.se assim praticamente 50% do acumulado dos próximos 10 dias seria feito em praticamente 24h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 08:10)

Esta saída  já traz à memória Março de 2018 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

Cada saída do ECMWF é melhor que a anterior. Vamos lá ver se o S. Pedro abre a torneira 

Nesta carta a região que tem menos chuva prevista fica só acima dos 85mm 






O GFS por outro lado está bem mais pessimista (ou realista) de Leiria/Portalegre para baixo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

O GEM também está jeitoso:






O Australiano coloca na 2ª feira, 62 mm na zona de Faro e Olhão. Praticamente todos os modelos indicam mais de 30 mm no Algarve na próxima 2ª feira, 2ª feira se chover o que está modelado vai ser um dia com algumas inundações, também o vento será preocupante e acompanhado de trovoadas, vamos ver se não aparece algum tornado.


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2019 às 16:22)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2019 às 16:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> também o vento será preocupante



Vai ser cá uma tareia


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

Pek disse:


>


Isso é um rio atmosférico...


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

Comparação entre as mais recentes saídas ( 12z ) do ECMWF e GFS relativamente  à acumulação prevista, claramente o GFS mais generoso 

ECMWF:






GFS:
:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2019 às 08:01)

E a praticamente 24h do início do evento, os principais modelos numéricos é isto que nos mostram a nível de acumulados de precipitação para os próximos dias   

*ECM*





*GFS*






*UKMO*






*ICON*






E visto o Canadiano ser o mais generoso de momento, sempre me ensinaram a guardar o melhor para o fim 

*GEM*


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

ECMWF e GFS nas saídas das 12z, acumulações previstas ( no GFS vai até as 240 horas - 30/12):






GFS mais extremo em algumas regiões, mas ao mesmo tempo um pouco menos abrangente ( por exemplo menos chuva prevista para o Sul, nomeadamente  Baixo Alentejo e Algarve).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Anomalia na precipitação para esta semana, e até dia 22 de Dezembro 






Desde Março de 2018 que não víamos nada parecido


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Dez 2019 às 01:33)

Boa noite pessoal,

E  chegou finalmente o dia do evento meteorológico do ano em Portugal Continental sem grandes alterações nas previsões dos modelos  A rega em princípio será boa, e para todos  Contudo nem tudo serão  "rosas" ,dado que temos muito vento previsto, com especial incidência para o dia 19  Neste momento já è bem visível em satélite a primeira superfície frontal fria, de algumas que irão atingir o continete nos próximos dias, e nos trará a tua preciosa e necessitada precipitação já no dia de hoje  Bom evento a todos,  com o "penico" bem cheio, mas sempre em segurança , claro 

Imagem de Satélite.






Geopontencial para daqui a 24h insensivelmente. 






Linhas de precipitação/instabilidade para os próximos dias.








E possível evento de vento muito forte no dia 19.


----------



## rokleon (15 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> E  chegou finalmente o dia do evento meteorológico do ano em Portugal Continental sem grandes alterações nas previsões dos modelos  A rega em princípio será boa, e para todos  Contudo nem tudo serão  "rosas" ,dado que temos muito vento previsto, com especial incidência para o dia 19  Neste momento já è bem visível em satélite a primeira superfície frontal fria, de algumas que irão atingir o continete nos próximos dias, e nos trará a tua preciosa e necessitada precipitação já no dia de hoje  Bom evento a todos,  com o "penico" bem cheio, mas sempre em segurança , claro
> 
> ...


Complemento o teu post com a saída do ECMWF HRES, para esta semana, a visualizar neste GIF:

https://wxcharts.com/gifs/zXMqOrQJ39.gif

Muita chuva, de facto


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

A depressão do dia 19/20, assim como está prevista pelo GFS seria bastante activa, chuva e ventos fortes por todo o País:


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 18:56)

Quando um determinado anticiclone desce em latitude durante 1 semana...
Acumulados previstos por diversos modelos até dia 22:
*ECM:*




*GFS:*




*ICON:*




*GEM:*




*AUS:*





É de referir que os acumulados previstos atualmente, para qualquer região, são impressionantes para apenas uma semana.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2019 às 19:38)

os Valores a Norte são fantásticos, mas aquela região ja vem com mta chuva há mais de um mês...pode trazer consequenciais menos boas, cheias...prejuízos  



joralentejano disse:


> Quando um determinado anticiclone desce em latitude durante 1 semana...
> Acumulados previstos por diversos modelos até dia 22:
> *ECM:*
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2019 às 19:49)

jamestorm disse:


> os Valores a Norte são fantásticos, mas aquela região ja vem com mta chuva há mais de um mês...pode trazer consequenciais menos boas, cheias...prejuízos


Tendências para o futuro, onde os eventos de precipitação também serão cada vez mais extremos e num curto espaço de tempo. Em 2 meses caíram em muitas zonas do Norte mais de 1000mm, o equivalente a 2 anos normais de precipitação em muitas zonas do Sul. O mais impressionante no meio disto é a discrepância existente entre uma região e outra, atualmente.
Aquilo que está previsto para todo o país esta semana não é excepção, tal como o que aconteceu em Março de 2018. É bom e vai dar um alívio valente na seca que afete o sul, mas é evidente como já não existe praticamente meio termo e isso também se pode observar nas temperaturas.

Peço desculpa pelo Off-topic.


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

O GFS da run do meio dia mantém para o período de 15 de dezembro até ao final do ano (15 dias!) mais de *500mm *de acumulação em certas áreas.

Vai ser lindo, vai...


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2019 às 17:20)

Bom, há que esperar para ver se de facto vai ocorrer uma ciclogénese explosiva.

No IFS e no GFS são previsões 'longínquas' (>192h).


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 20:56)

Os modelos andam às aranhas para as próximas duas semanas. Poderá chover no dia de Natal no Norte e Centro. Depois disso virão uns dias de anticlone, a grande dúvida é na duração do bom tempo. Isto parece--me imprevisível.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 21:25)

No dia de Natal à tarde poderemos ter uma rega no Noroeste.






Antes disso na Segunda à tarde virá outra rega.






Parece que vai chuviscar ou chover a norte do cabo Mondego até à madrugada do dia 26 de Dezembro mas no Sul e no interior teremos tempo seco.

EDIT: este modelo nos últimos dias esteve melhor que o GFS.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2019 às 14:03)

O modelo europeu há várias saídas que prevê a existência de uma depressão isolada a oeste de Portugal. Saída após saída, o ensemble tem vindo a melhorar em relação à previsão de precipitação.
A saída principal ainda põe a depressão a oeste do Continente, trazendo esta apenas tempo frio. 





O grosso das precipitações também ficaria longe da costa. 





No entanto, basta esta vir um pouco mais para leste para termos isto: 





Já o GFS... Sendo que foi um dos modelos que menos acertou no ano que está a acabar, já não confio muito nele. Este modelo prevê, resumidamente, tempo anticiclónico nos próximos 15 dias.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:17)

Aparentemente uma *dorsal anticiclónica* vai afectar a Península Ibérica, França, Inglaterra e Benelux, bloqueando as depressões atlânticas até pelo menos ao final da próxima semana. Teremos dias amenos e noites frescas, especialmente no Litoral do país. Veremos quanto tempo se aguenta o bloqueio. A persistência crónica deste tipo de sinóptica durante longos períodos de tempo tem sido a causa da falta de chuva no Sul do país desde 2012.


----------



## comentador (25 Dez 2019 às 19:45)

Boa noite, pois essa sinóptica vai sendo já habitual durante os meses de Inverno. Antes era a estação mais chuvosa e agora em especial no Sul o que tem chovido nos últimos anos de Dezembro a Março tem sido muito pouco. Perdemos as características das estações, o tempo está cada vez mais irregular.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, pois essa sinóptica vai sendo já habitual durante os meses de Inverno. Antes era a estação mais chuvosa e agora em especial no Sul o que tem chovido nos últimos anos de Dezembro a Março tem sido muito pouco. Perdemos as características das estações, o tempo está cada vez mais irregular.



Estes bloqueios são comuns na nossa posição geográfica, até é comum que num ano ou outro durem um mês. A grande novidade nos últimos anos é que se tornaram *muito mais longos *que o habitual e* mais frequentes*, especialmente no Centro e Sul do país.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2019 às 20:33)

Não sei não... mas tenho um feeling que este bloqueio que agora se vai iniciar será mais duradouro do que se pensa.
Dezembro vai terminar como sendo normal a Barlavento e seco a sotavento!!


----------



## fcapelas (25 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei não... mas tenho um feeling que este bloqueio que agora se vai iniciar será mais duradouro do que se pensa.
> Dezembro vai terminar como sendo normal a Barlavento e seco a sotavento!!


Um desejo profundo tenho eu q tenha tanta razão como tinha para este mês de Dezembro...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

fcapelas disse:


> Um desejo profundo tenho eu q tenha tanta razão como tinha para este mês de Dezembro...



Por acaso acertei.. pois o mês termina aqui com cerca de 50 mm acumulados. 
Relativamente a Janeiro também espero estar errado como falhei numa parte do país em Dezembro.


----------



## 1337 (26 Dez 2019 às 01:23)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por acaso acertei.. pois o mês termina aqui com cerca de 50 mm acumulados.
> Relativamente a Janeiro também espero estar errado como falhei numa parte do país em Dezembro.


Tiveste azar no teu quintal, mas não se pode resumir Faro ao País ou ao Algarve todo.


----------



## Marco pires (26 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

Tenho que concordar que as perspectivas pelo menos para a primeira quinzena de janeiro não são as melhores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 22:39)

Sabem quanto é que o GFS prevê para o Norte até dia 5 de janeiro? *Zero*. 
É a primeira vez que vejo o meteograma no Norte a zeros desde o passado mês de setembro.  






Neste momento, o modelo que prevê mais precipitação é o ensemble do ECMWF. No entanto, considero que a precipitação será retirada, já que está completamente desfasada da saída operacional.  
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2262744-tavira/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/


----------



## frederico (31 Dez 2019 às 18:45)

Há sinais de mudança de padrão para daqui a semana e meia, resta saber se voltaremos a ter chuva apenas a norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela ou se será uma mudança democrática com chuva no Norte e Sul da metade ocidental da Península Ibérica.


----------

